# Water Chemistry



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

What should the GH or general hardness level be for a Xingu Rhombeus (from Brasil) be ????? Also please let me know if the following levels are ideal condition for this species or if not please let me know.

Freshwater pH (5.8 to 7.1)
Ammonia NH3/NH4 (0 ppm)
Nitrite NO2 (0 ppm)

Thanks


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

neutral ph. i think that the nitrates/nitrites should be as low as possible (0).


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Thanks,...The only thing I need to know now is GH (general hardness). I have well water out in the Pocono Mtns. and the test shows soft water at 89.5 ppm. Is this Ideal condition or do I need to harden the water.????


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

if you want you could try black water extract. that usaully gets the hardness right. there is a thread in water chem about black water extract. i would look into it.


----------

